#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Для переводчиков с английского

## Артем Тараненко

Попросили перевести дхармический текст на 300 страниц. Я переводами уже давно бросил заниматься. Если кому интересно, спалю точку.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попросили перевести дхармический текст на 300 страниц. Я переводами уже давно бросил заниматься. Если кому интересно, спалю точку.


А что за текст?
И скока плотют?

----------


## Dmitridorje

Дублирую вопросы, которые задал Сергей Хос.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Думаю, что вопрос уже закрыт. Если не закрыт, то буду иметь в виду. 

Текст в глаза не видел. Сколько плотют - сами спрашивают скока нада.  :Smilie:

----------

